# Aggieland Invitational Money Round and SQ Judging Seminar



## Studio Civic (May 5, 2009)

Event Sponsors: Mobile Toys Inc. and Jack's Car Audio
Event Location: 909 University Dr. E
College Station, Tx 77840
Event Date: August 21st and 22nd 2010

Saturday 8/21/10 SQ Judges Training / Seminar held at Mobile Toys Inc, and Audio Video. Audio Video will be providing their highend listening room for the listening portion of the training. For the install portion we will have a couple of our cars set up to allow hands on examples. This will be an all day event. 

Sunday 8/22/10 Aggieland Invitational and Usaci Triple point event. Competitior meeting will be at 8am, and judging will commence for the Invitational round shortly after. Judging will be performed by our hand selected staff of industry experts and engineers in the Mobile Toys Install bay. Judging will be done two cars at a time so we can allow each competitor to have access to power supplies, air conditioning, and a low noise floor. The Usaci portion of the event will commence at 10pm. 

I want to apologize in advance for misspelling anyone's name. 

Aggieland Invitational Invitee List

Jeff Kidwell
John Marsh
Scott Buwalda
Hoang Le
Adam Pate
David Tashman
Scott Schroeder
Chris Rodie
Juan Maldanado
Ignacio Torres
Wayne Watkins
James Risenhoover
Jan Bennet
Mark Eldridge
Gary Biggs
Rob Rice
Ben Volmer
Steve Head
Alex Mendoza
Rick Sellers
Andy Jones
Ron Baker
Matt Roberts
Anthony Davis
Mickey Brones
John Sketoe
Steve Anderson
Todd Crowther
David Seal
Lee Teeples
Jim Pritcher
Larry Stevens
Mary Nash
Corey Himel
Sherrill Roberts
Monte Jones
Gary Knox
John Roberts
Joe Wallis
Abram Hart
Jorge Delgado
Joana Duncan

This is a fantastic group of invitees, with everyone having won a world title or placing in the top five of their class consistenly. We will be taking registration from the first 20 that contact us. Entry fee for the invitational round is $100.00 . All contestant will recieve a t-shirt and judging disc. 

To register please contact:

Mobile Toys 979-268-6066 

Thanks to everyone and I hope to hear from you all soon.


----------

